# What are your hobbies?



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm curious as to what members here do when they are not buying fine clothes...

What do you enjoy in terms of hobbies?

I enjoy being around sports cars, audio, and my dogs.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I like going to the ocean, usually at least once a week even in winter. Friends and family. Music, especially local rock bands. Cooking and shopping for food, especially in the summer when I go to several farms per week. Driving. Architecture, especially urban in some of the old midsize cities around here. I'm not much on collecting: clothes, books (state history, urban affairs, journalism histories and biographies, the 1960s counterculture). I'm fairly active in alumni things with my old prep school.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm a writer by trade, but it's something of an all-consuming hobby as well. I also play guitar, bass and programme music.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

cooking, I'm the primary cook in our home.
reading
lacrosse 
hockey
cycling, nothing serious just the suburban trails in our area. 
camping, fly-fishing and hunting
My wife and I also enjoy going to trivia nights with our friends.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

*verger: master of liturgical ceremonies, the episcopal church | art & architectural history **|**staying in shape: the gym, running, and snow skiing* *|* *travel & transportation: air, rail & sea* *|* *collecting mechanical watches: jaeger lecoultre & breguet |**collecting art: 17th century dutch paintings & 20th century paintings, prints & photographs* *|* *skeet shooting | dining out**| listening to music: early music to jazz* *|* *reading: early 20th century literature* *|* *convertibles & backroads* *|* *visiting real hardware stores**|* *the perpetual search for hav* ... *which supposedly does not exist. *

*Some specific interests include ... e. lutyens & c. voysey | the political essay | j. morris | oia/santorini | g. vidal | theology | j. alain | npr & pbs | g. vignola | a. l. huxtable | san francisco early music society |l. krasner & j pollock (prior to 1949) | picnic at hanging rock | j. v. ruysdael | g. greene | tuscany & umbria | g. telemann. *


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Smoking; cigarettes, pipes, cigars, hookah's.....basically anything you can smoke out of

MrR


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

RSS said:


> * g. vidal *


| My favorite writer.


> *npr & pbs | *


I very much miss Wait Wait Don't Tell Me! The NPR News Quiz.

My most frequently practiced hobbies are sleep and coffee (stovetop pseudo-espresso maker, plunger pot or Turkish)...
reading, travel, writing, skiing... collecting certain types of books... movies, particularly 60s film.
On hold are racquetball and cooking....


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

novels
history
painting
jujitsu (Japanese, not Brazilian) 
fencing (classical, i.e., non-electric, non-Olympic)


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Phinn said:


> fencing (classical, i.e., non-electric, non-Olympic)


What weapon?


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> What weapon?


All 3 of them.

The thing is, I can't stand electrified fencing. When you add the electric box, the purpose of the exercise changes from "scoring a touch _without_ being touched" to "scoring a touch _before_ being touched" (even if it's only a fraction of second). Not the same thing at all.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Fiore longsword
Giganti & Capo Ferro rapier
14th century armour combat


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm a computer guy, so pretty much all things computer related. I have a rather extensive collection of old machines, it's interesting to see how old hardware can do certain things better than state of the art gear. 

In the summer I spend a large amount of time in the yard. I put a pond in last year, so I'm learning about fish as well.

I ski in the winter, though not as much as I'd like to.

I dabble in DIY stereo gear, architecture, astronomy, ham radio, woodworking, stamp and coin collecting, and probably a dozen other interests that come and go.


----------



## super k (Feb 12, 2004)

triathlons, collecting Georgian silver


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

SAILING! or working on the boat...


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> Fiore longsword
> Giganti & Capo Ferro rapier
> 14th century armour combat


Excellent!

But I find that Thibault cancels out Capo Ferro, don't you?


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Phinn said:


> Excellent!
> 
> But I find that Thibault cancels out Capo Ferro, don't you?


Not if the enemy has studied his Agrippa...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Fitness activities; weightlifting, jogging, trail walks and hiking (including the camping that is incidental to the hiking). 
Fishing (trying to learn to fly fish), hunting.
Reading
Collecting eagle art (different media and technique are the keys!).
Amateur radio (call sign; N9QKI)
Woodworking (very basic...can't seem to develope beyond the raw amateur stage).


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Most important, spending time with my family. I have triplet 2 year olds, so they take up quite a bit of my free time. When I can get away, I do triathlons and all 3 sports individually. We have a boat and I love being on the river with friends. I like a cigar now and again. Then, every once in awhile I like to (as the song says) get "Whiskey bent and hell bound."


----------



## DOn_Gotti (May 22, 2006)

Sports:
Boxing, weightlifting, beagling, academic fencing, shooting


Smoking (cigarettes, pipes and cigars), wine, Whisk(e)y, collecting nice items, watching great movies, the opera, Jazz, my dog, playing the piano,


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

yachtie said:


> SAILING! or working on the boat...


Would that be the yawl in your avatar?


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Would that be the yawl in your avatar?


Ours is a yawl but an S&S, the pic is a Sangermani. I'm planning on posting pics of ours after the refit is done.

Here's "before" pics below


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

This is ours.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cooking: love to cook, main cook in my household too

Spirits/wine: love single malts, Irish, and Canadian whiskies. Minor wine person, most especially love ruby port (LBV, true vintage).

Reading: these days mainly sci-fi and fantasy stuff, reading is for relaxation.

Exercise: walks in the desert, shorter and more infrequent MTB rides in said desert.

Fine Dining: just love it. My weekly reward.

Music: bagpipes, currently just Great Highland, smallpipes next year, and also planning to learn tin whistle next year, specifically the low D whistle.

Above all, and she's there for 90% of this, spending time with my wife. Her serene, centered personality make time with her a daily joy.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Cooking; Especially New England and Jamaican food
Reading; Classic American Lit and African & African American Lit & History. I've also enjoy books on clothes and gentleman and cultures al la Sowell and Landes.
Sports; Basketball, while young squash and walking/jogging mainly
The Internet; I love forums, Styleforum, LL, FNB of course AAA, librarything.com, Bookmooch.com ( A free book trading site), UrbanPlanet (discussions on urban development) and the Economist & Financial Times, being the most frequented.

Househunting right now, so any literature on Old homes


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Running, cycling, cooking, travel and chasing the wife.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

KenR said:


> Running, cycling...chasing the wife.


I see you do the first two as training for the last.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

yachtie said:


> This is ours.


That looks pretty good, especially on a day like this.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

AlanC said:


> I see you do the first two as training for the last.


Depends-- does she ride?


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Concordia said:


> That looks pretty good, especially on a day like this.


Heck, looks good on any day.:icon_smile_big: But I agree, esp. on a day like this.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

RJman said:


> Not if the enemy has studied his Agrippa...


but Fabris will cancel all of them! (not from the film) But Silver mocks them all .


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

yachtie said:


> Heck, looks good on any day.:icon_smile_big: But I agree, esp. on a day like this.


I don't believe you could see it today. Have you looked outside!


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

It's just in single digits here. Snow starts after midnight.

I'm due into Chicago tomorrow AM for a meeting, though. We'll see if that blessed event takes place. Any bets?


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

David V said:


> I don't believe you could see it today. Have you looked outside!


Not here,- but in the Carib! Although, I'm out on the Lake at the first bridge opening (Ist week of April) so, hmmm, trysail and foulies?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

hmmm...hobbies...well aside from the obvious which brings us all here...I'm a fan of cooking, video games (the Wii in particular), football (watching), baseball (watching and occasionally playing), golf (playing), boxing (watching), cigars, wine, cell phones, mob books and movies, gardening, chess (well, I'm intreagued by the game, although, I'm by no means good at it), but probably my most hidden hobby which is just comming to light is drawing, I love to draw with sharpies (not necessarily graphiti (sp?) but any kind of drawing with a sharpie)...I have a notebook on my desk at work where I scribble all kinds of phone numbers etc, but when I'm bored I'll lay down a little ink, well any-who the otherday, I left it open with a half finished drawing showing, when a couple of the housekeeping gentlemen noticed it, and had to tell me how good it was, this in turn got a few of my co-worders to come by and look, and they were all impressed aswell, this kind of inspired me, so now, I've been doing drawings for people...I would post a few here, but yahoo photos wont let me directly place the image on this webpage...but if anybody would like to see one, follow this link


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Some cool hobbies here.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> hmmm...hobbies...well aside from the obvious which brings us all here...I'm a fan of cooking, *video games (the Wii in particular)*, football (watching), baseball (watching and occasionally playing), golf (playing), boxing (watching), cigars, wine, cell phones, mob books and movies, gardening, chess (well, I'm intreagued by the game, although, I'm by no means good at it), but probably my most hidden hobby which is just comming to light is drawing, I love to draw with sharpies (not necessarily graphiti (sp?) but any kind of drawing with a sharpie)...I have a notebook on my desk at work where I scribble all kinds of phone numbers etc, but when I'm bored I'll lay down a little ink, well any-who the otherday, I left it open with a half finished drawing showing, when a couple of the housekeeping gentlemen noticed it, and had to tell me how good it was, this in turn got a few of my co-worders to come by and look, and they were all impressed aswell, this kind of inspired me, so now, I've been doing drawings for people...I would post a few here, but yahoo photos wont let me directly place the image on this webpage...but if anybody would like to see one, follow this link


My brother just bought the Wii system. The bowling, golf and baseball games are so much fun! He also bought the new Zelda game, but I haven't played that one yet. I can't wait for them to come out with a better boxing game, and a hockey game. It'd be great if they put the fights back in the hockey game. With the nunchuck controls, that game would rock!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I workout twice a day (one ma-based, one weights), six days a week. I also try to practice or play golf 2-3 times a week (usually just nine holes). 

When I was single I was into classical fencing and haidong gumdo. I also used to camp and fish a lot. Since I got married I try to stay nearer to home and out of 'physical combat'.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> My brother just bought the Wii system. The bowling, golf and baseball games are so much fun! He also bought the new Zelda game, but I haven't played that one yet. I can't wait for them to come out with a better boxing game, and a hockey game. It'd be great if they put the fights back in the hockey game. With the nunchuck controls, that game would rock!


Yes, I too can't wait until they utilize the Wii's control system for a fighting game...I'm going to be interested to see how they utilize the wii-mote and the nunchuck in the new Godfather game slated to drop soon...if you enjoy boxing games, I'd recommend checking out fight-night for PS3...


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Drinkin' gasoline and smokin' dynamite.
Burning the candle at both ends.
Chasin' the 'Trane.
Waiting for Godot.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> My brother just bought the Wii system. The bowling, golf and baseball games are so much fun! He also bought the new Zelda game, but I haven't played that one yet. I can't wait for them to come out with a better boxing game, and a hockey game. It'd be great if they put the fights back in the hockey game. With the nunchuck controls, that game would rock!


Yes, I too can't wait until they utilize the Wii's control system for a fighting game...I'm going to be interested to see how they utilize the wii-mote and the nunchuck in the new Godfather game slated to drop soon...if you enjoy boxing games, I'd recommend checking out fight-night for PS3...of course it doesn't utilize any kind of innovative controls...but the graphics are out of this world...


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I've dabbled in many of the above. I became enamoured with swordsmanship after discovering Sir Richrad Burton. That led to kendo and judo with my soto zen roshi who beat me up at both. One day I dragged a genuine two handed Claymore in, scraping the floor like fingernails on chalk. Roshi wisely decided we would move on to archery, a pursuit I let go after failing to acquire a traditional english yew longbow. I sailed on San Francisco Bay with a friend until one day the idiot rammed a beautifull Ketch. I tried to 'interfere' but he both owned the boat and outranked me. Then he shot his mouth off at the other boat that he was IN THE COASTGUARD and would cite them if they didn't calm down. Firearms are a lifelong fascination, though I find much disgust in the ugly social debate from both sides. I've fired everything from .22 parlour pistols to a ma deuce .50, applied to a security guard company in College with a C 96 Mauser commercial in .30 , Colt New Service in .45 listed as my personal arms. Nowadays I just enjoy a modest collection of prewar hunting mauser 98s in rediculously expensive calibers. I used to collect books by author and read them all until a apartment fire wiped me out. Ditto with classical music LPs and I'm waiting to see if CDs last before seriously expanding my collection again. Lastly, horses. I'm in a slow, painfull retreat here too. Gone are the driving vehicles and harness, the prewar Walsall made english saddle the Dressage AND 3 Day Event people both claimed was useless, the 04 McClelland and hopefully soon a replica 1880 texas stock saddle. I have a canadian army UP saddle thats great for just knocking about and a sole snaffle I stick in the mouths of outlaw horses with a dunking in molasses and show the owners how much money they wasted on gimmick jawbreakers.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Lushington said:


> Waiting for Godot.


Ah ... Samuel Beckett's _En attendant Godot_. Berkeley Rep did a production perhaps fifteen years ago ... and the audience walked out in droves ... which is very rare at B.R. The locals say it was the Contra Costans who left ... but I know better.

Oh ... Contra Costa is a an adjacent county ... known for being more conservative (by Bay Area standards). In Berkeley ... Contra Costa (or some form thereof) can be substituted as a euphemism for a less complimentary word. Example: That is so terribly Conta Costan. Or ... a couple will walk into a restaurant ... and a table-mate will whisper less than approvingly ... _"Conta Costans" ..._ much as one might hear a Contra Costan whisper ... _"social disease."_


----------



## Charles A. (Jan 22, 2007)

Reading, shooting, playing the uilleann pipes, strength training and field trialing bird dogs. I am also fascinated with nice tequila.

Charles


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Fitness & various athletic endeavors, Self-Defense (1st Dan, pistol), Travel & Culture, Casino Life, International Affairs, History, Art History, Sartorial Excellence, Womanizing.

Further interests in single/sole proprietorship businesses that are global in scope, ranging from freelance reporters to high-tech consultants.

Favorite periodicals are The Economist magazine and Foreign Affairs journal.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm writing a novel. It's slow going, but I look forward to the day when it's complete.


--Chase


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Of course, your fans at AAAC get to read it online, first, right!!

If you need someone to write a theme song for the movie or put you on an accounting system to keep track of the royalties, let me know.

(Will you remember the little people - - -)


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Charles A. said:


> ...playing the uilleann pipes....


Excellent! In several years I plan to pick up a 1/2 set and learn them but I am not letting myself be distracted off the GHB fingering/style until I reach my personal competition goals on them. Yours is a very emotive sounding instrument and a fine session instrument (the GHB is just not a session player!). I plan on an A/D combo, bellows blown, SSP from Kinnear next year so I can take part in session playing while not distracting myself from the GHB fingering pattern.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Spending quality time with my wife and 4 month old son
Listening to music - Jazz/R&B
Spending time on the PC or Laptops (I'm a geek)
Reading - Novels and various non fiction books


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

RSS said:


> Ah ... Samuel Beckett's _En attendant Godot_. Berkeley Rep did a production perhaps fifteen years ago ... and the audience walked out in droves ... which is very rare at B.R. The locals say it was the Contra Costans who left ... but I know better.
> 
> Oh ... Contra Costa is a an adjacent county ... known for being more conservative (by Bay Area standards). In Berkeley ... Contra Costa (or some form thereof) can be substituted as a euphemism for a less complimentary word. Example: That is so terribly Conta Costan. Or ... a couple will walk into a restaurant ... and a table-mate will whisper less than approvingly ... _"Conta Costans" ..._ much as one might hear a Contra Costan whisper ... _"social disease."_


How funny...I live in Contra Costa...I always kind of looked at Berkley in the same light...well...actually Berkley is cool, they've got some neat music stores and ethnic restaurants...it's just all the smelly hippies and far-to-the-left agitators that I cant stand...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Chase Hamilton said:


> I'm writing a novel. It's slow going, but I look forward to the day when it's complete.
> 
> --Chase


I'm doing the same thing...but yes, I become increasingly more frusterated everytime I have a several months long bout of writers block...hopefully I'll finish some day...


----------



## Charles A. (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Wayfarer! Always good to know there are other pipers out there. Watch out for the D chanter on those smallpipes, it'll be tiny. One of the local highland pipers has one (although not a Kinnear), and I can barely get my finger on it. Lovely sound, however.

Cheers

Charles


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> If you need someone to write a theme song for the movie or put you on an accounting system to keep track of the royalties, let me know.
> 
> (Will you remember the little people - - -)


Whoa, forsberg! I appreciate the initiative, but let me finish it first, willya? 

I'm projecting it will take me about two years to finish it, _then_ the fun really begins (I have to find an agent, he/she has to get it to the right publisher...) If the force is with me, I might have some royalties from it by 2011 or 2012. Perhaps a film version by 2015. But I will keep you in mind for a theme song and/or a way to track my royalties--if there are enough royalties that need to be tracked!

--Chase


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I'm doing the same thing...but yes, I become increasingly more frusterated everytime I have a several months long bout of writers block...hopefully I'll finish some day...


Interesting! It's always great to meet a fellow would-be writer. Tell me, do you know of any message boards where writers working on their first book can meet one another and discuss various issues regarding writing (such as writer's block which you already mentioned)?

I've searched the Internet on this but came up empty. Please feel free to PM me if you'd prefer.

--Chase


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Charles A. said:


> Hi Wayfarer! Always good to know there are other pipers out there. Watch out for the D chanter on those smallpipes, it'll be tiny. One of the local highland pipers has one (although not a Kinnear), and I can barely get my finger on it. Lovely sound, however.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Charles


Thanks for the warning, I have heard that chanter is small and it is a concern as while my hands are not of the sausage variety, they are large. It is just, as you no doubt know, so much session music is in the key of D. If you have ever seen/heard The Battlefield Band, their piper Mike Katz uses Kinnear and he is a far size guy. He has exactly the sound I want so I figure if he can finger that chanter, I should be good too.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Chase, I dont know of any websites, but check your PM, I suggested some books that are worth looking at...


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I record audio of natural environments and animals.

Danny


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Fly-fishing
Writing about fly-fishing
Books - occasional novel, lots of mysteries, some history
Music - CD collection is slightly out of control. Play an okay guitar.
Getting the hell out of Dodge (see fly-fishing)
I would have put down sports but writing about them is souring me on the whole damn deal
I wrote a novel once but it's awful. I have about 100 pp. of another one somewhere that's slightly less awful
Great films
Horrible films
Clothes and thrifting
Cooking
Very occasionally I get stupid over a woman. This happens less often as I get more ornery with age.


----------



## ejm827 (Feb 15, 2007)

Golf
Hockey (only watching it, don't play anymore)
Thifiting
Collecting hockey items and memorabilia


----------

